# OMG, Swig's Layout got BIGGER!!!!!!



## swiggy (Jan 25, 2010)

hey all, I added some track around the upper level from 4" to 6". took me about a week and a half:thumbsup: my back hurts
I also filled in the cutout sections....looks pretty good....still needs work though
here are some pics


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Looks good.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Hey Swig,

Looks like "The Blob" is invading town! Your hills are growing!

Nice expansion (upwards!) ... good use of Great Stuff foam.

Enjoy the ride!

TJ


----------



## swiggy (Jan 25, 2010)

Thanks guys, I have 9 bridges now. the trains run very smooth. this was a ton of hard work, but well worth the effort.............................more to come as always

swig


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

In the first picture what is the thing coming up through the hole?
An Alien antenna?:thumbsup:

The picture with the little tri pod, what do you have a little surveyor machine to lay the rail?










Looking good,:thumbsup:


----------



## swiggy (Jan 25, 2010)

big ed, thats my vacuum. forgot to move ithwell:

I cut the foam by hand and "eyed" it. to level the track, I soldered some together (2-3 pieces), then laid it down....placing cardboard underneath the track until it looked as level as possible (no track looks perfect). I then attach using LOW temp hot glue every 8-10 ties (provides great support).

slightly unorthodox, but that';s how I roll


----------



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

Looking good man. Love the way you did the expando.

Carl


----------



## swiggy (Jan 25, 2010)

thanks kwik, I try to change things from the norm and find new ways to achieve my goals, not always successful at first, but it gets done one way or another


----------



## Conductorjoe (Dec 1, 2011)

The addition looks great so far. Nice work :thumbsup:


----------



## brik-el (Feb 24, 2012)

Awesome!


----------



## swiggy (Jan 25, 2010)

thanks everyone...................it happened again

these tunnels popped outta no where (boy my back hurts though) my reason for using canned foam instead of newspaper..........ever try to cut through newspaper covered with plaster cloth? ahhhhhhhhhhh genius


----------



## gpgold (Apr 7, 2011)

Is that Delicate Arch? Very neat!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Looks great, Swig! World Expansion continues !!!


----------



## swiggy (Jan 25, 2010)

thanks gpgold, I guess u can call it Delicate arch, but there is an arch near a union pacific line (used to be D&RGW) that runs potash from Moab, UT, Corona Arch.......you can see the train from the Arch.
really I just wanted to model some of the Moab area cause it so INSANELY beautiful


----------



## gpgold (Apr 7, 2011)

I've got a group of guys I travel with every year - We were in Moab two years ago. What a spot! Whatever the name of your arch is, it's very cool. I'm guessing not too many layouts have one.


----------



## brik-el (Feb 24, 2012)

Looks great.
Lets hope all those headlights work!
:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## wilson44512 (Mar 4, 2012)

Can you tell what shade of brown you use for your mountains?


----------



## swiggy (Jan 25, 2010)

acrylic paint NUTMEG BROWN for desert, MEDIUM GREY for the ROCKIES, but I also used them watered down to add different shades:thumbsup:


----------

